# Mildew inhibitor in paint?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Hello all, 

What is the verdict on using liquid mildew inhibitors added to interior latex paint? I need to repaint a bathroom due to mildew on the ceiling. The ceiling adjoins the attic and an outside wall. The attic is very cold in the winter, and moisture condenses on the ceiling and mildew is generated. The fan in the bathroom is used but doesn't seem to help the mildew situation. 

If I add mildew inhibitor to latex ceiling paint, will it help this situation? Are there other options? Thanks for any input.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Not sure on paint but i would be checking the fan and the insulation in the attic you should not be having that much condensation. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mattyz1 (Feb 20, 2011)

There are paints on the market specifically designed for "high moisture"/bathroom applications. If you choose traditional wall paint, be sure to avoid a flat finish and adding a liquid mildew inhibitor can't hurt. Good luck


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Is there a vapor barrier under the insulation in the attic? How much insulation is currectly in the attic over the bathroon? How deep/ what kind?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

"This old house" had an episode once about the subject.
Aside from first fixing any other circulation problems mentioned...
Wipe everything down first with a product called " Concrobium", available at Lowe's. It actually kills and helps prevent mold/mildew from recurring through the paint...
Bleach, Ammonia, Tilex and other cleaners just put the molds/mildew into a remission or hibernation temporarily.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks for the input. 

I looked in the attic and sure enough there was very little insulation in between the joists in the area with the mildew on the ceiling. I filled the empty spaces with insulation. Next step is to clean the ceiling (bleach and mildew killer/inhibitor?), then repaint the ceiling. I don't think I'll know if it worked until next winter when the attic is cold again.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

MEL said:


> Is there a vapor barrier under the insulation in the attic? How much insulation is currectly in the attic over the bathroon? How deep/ what kind?



Your Welcome!
Was there a VB? If not you should of put one down. How much insulation did you add? If this area was low what about the rest of your house? You need about 16" total or more of insulation in your attic.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

BJ,
give this a try. It's pretty good stuff and it's worked well in the past for me.

http://webapps.easy2.com/cm2/flash/generic_outline_index.asp?page_id=35790608

John


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

As a follow up, I got a recommendation on another DIY website for this solution: white vinegar and hydrogen peroxide in a 50/50 solution, with boric acid powder at 1 cup per gallon of solution. Mix thoroughly and apply with a spray bottle. Let soak 5 minutes or so, then wipe off with a wet sponge or cloth. Clean any remaining mildew with a bleach and water solution. I looked all over for the boric acid, and found it in the first aid section of a Rite Aid. It came in a white plastic 4 oz. bottle with a screw cap. 

I used this process on a bathroom ceiling with mildew, and it works extremely well. 

I also added insulation above the ceiling (there was a large void in the insulation above the mildewed area), and primed the ceiling with Kilz, then painted two coats of color. It looks great now, but we will see how it looks at the end of the winter. 

My house is very poorly insulated (built in 1950). The walk up attic has wood flooring, which means the only space for insulation is the thickness of the joists in the attic floor, which is 8 inches. I don't envision putting insulation on top of the wood flooring, so it is what it is. As far as am aware, the walls have no insulation in them. The only saving grace is the exterior is brick and the interior plaster, which is better than vinyl siding and drywall. 

Because it is a walk up attic, should I avoid putting spray polyurethane under the roofboards? The roof has no insulation, meaning when you are in the attic you can see the roof boards, then felt paper, then copper sheeting, then slate roof tiles. It's a solid construction but cold in the winter.


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

you could put baffles up and spray foam the attic ceiling to help out if what you did doesn't do much for you


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Will foaming the attic ceiling cause problems with the way the attic and roof breathes/ventilates? The attic has no soffit or ridge vents, but does have two vents which are built to look like little dormers or cupolas, etc. Because of the two vents, the attic is at or near the exterior temperature no matter what. It seems like blocking the vents isn't a good idea either. Does anyone have experience with this type of construction?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Kilz is what the OP needs, and is mostly used as primer. I have used the non water based Kilz with success before. Clean the mold/mildew well, allow it to fully dry, then apply Kilz - then paint over it.


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

I've been painting for way over 30 years....none of those products work for long. Washing with bleach/water mix will eliminate it too but if moisture wants to pass , it will. Have you considered stapling TYVEK sheeting to the attic floor? It may just work.


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

The baffles with added soffit vents will help your attic breathe better. You should probably get rid of those copulas or whatever they are. They usually are more bad than good unless built correctly. Obviously, the reason there is moisture is because cold n warm air are meeting. Like stated before, look into whether there is a vapor barrier. That is probably the problem along with improper ventilation. Thats the reason your attic is cold. U could always call somebody out to see how they recommend to fix it and ask for an estimate like your interested in him doin it, then do it yourself how he was going to to your best knowledge. Sounds horrible, but it seems like u don't wanna spend the money anyways. Can't blame u. Also maybe try googling your style home or look into books on the subject

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

